# Swissvax best of show wax?



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

is it good for the money? seen few pics on here of cars done with it


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

its a nice product, used it once on previous car 

has the wow factor but imo doesnt last that long


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Its a good wax, only you can really answer if it warrants nearly £200


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

No it's massively over priced IMO. I realise I am in a minority, but I have to be honest. It isn't as easy as people make out, it has zero durability and it doesn't even bead that well. Of all the over priced waxes this is the one I can't understand people buying. Smells good though :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Whats the look and durability compare like with r222 concours? Being that it has p#ss poor durability and a highly regarded wet look?


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

what other wax is there in the 190 price range?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

andyrst said:


> what other wax is there in the 190 price range?


plenty... plenty of waxes . seach a bit:thumb: I have some vintages in the for sale thread for 200 also. Give awsome look and last a lot more.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

deegan1979 said:


> Whats the look and durability compare like with r222 concours? Being that it has p#ss poor durability and a highly regarded wet look?


R222 has all the looks, and in all honesty is probably not that much less in durability stakes. I know if I wanted a beauty wax this would be the one I chose, and just apply it monthly. If the op wants a boutique ish wax I would lean towards glasur. Ome may see this as hypocritical and say there are betrer waxes for less etc, but I ho estly think as a "package" glasur is up there as value for money.

Bos isn't "bad", it's just it gets raved about and it's really only average for me


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I have it and find it really easy to use, I'd go as far as to say it's a joy to use. As already mentioned it gives a fantastic wet look on well prepared paint. Yes at neatly two hundred quid it's not cheap but it's a bloody good wax. The only thing I've used that came close on finish was Valentine's Road & Track which was a bit of a paint to use but only costs around £50.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

overpriced, was nearer £120 not that long ago iirc...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I like it, but not £200 worth anymore considering what you can get for much less these days. 
Easy to use and it smells lovely, which is the most important thing obviously


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> R222 has all the looks, and in all honesty is probably not that much less in durability stakes. I know if I wanted a beauty wax this would be the one I chose, and just apply it monthly. If the op wants a boutique ish wax I would lean towards glasur. Ome may see this as hypocritical and say there are betrer waxes for less etc, but I ho estly think as a "package" glasur is up there as value for money.
> 
> Bos isn't "bad", it's just it gets raved about and it's really only average for me


With what u mention regarding just re apply the r222 every month, is it best to cleanse everytime with a prewax cleanser or just give a good was then apply it again, itd seem pretty long winded if ud need to do the whole lot every month


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

deegan1979 said:


> With what u mention regarding just re apply the r222 every month, is it best to cleanse everytime with a prewax cleanser or just give a good was then apply it again, itd seem pretty long winded if ud need to do the whole lot every month


Nah just wash an dry thoroughly and stick another layer on. Re cleanse very 6 months or something


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

Not worth the money IMO, I was lucky to get a free test sample and wasn't that impressed. I honestly rate AS wax higher.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Nah just wash an dry thoroughly and stick another layer on. Re cleanse very 6 months or something


Sweet might make the switch from sealant for a bit then. Had the r222 a while used it once but didnt use it again as i ordered powerlock and loved it. Fancy a change got some time, roll on weekend


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> Not worth the money IMO, I was lucky to get a free test sample and wasn't that impressed. I honestly rate AS wax higher.


Oooo, which AS wax would that be buddy?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> R222 has all the looks, and in all honesty is probably not that much less in durability stakes. I know if I wanted a beauty wax this would be the one I chose, and just apply it monthly. If the op wants a boutique ish wax I would lean towards glasur. Ome may see this as hypocritical and say there are betrer waxes for less etc, but I ho estly think as a "package" glasur is up there as value for money.
> 
> Bos isn't "bad", it's just it gets raved about and it's really only average for me


Now no laughing, but.... what would be the differences between a beauty wax and a boutique wax?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

deegan1979 said:


> Now no laughing, but.... what would be the differences between a beauty wax and a boutique wax?


Lol. Well, in my eyes a beauty wax is one minded, appearance is ALL that matters. A boutique wax is something a little more fancy with a higher price tag. So a boutique wax COULD BE a beauty wax, but as R222 is amazing and relatively in expensive why bother? However something like glasur, which I o consider boutique, is less focused and tries to be good in all areas, and succeeds. Which is why I would consider both of those over bos.

This is just my opinion though having bought, sold, swapped and traded many many waxes bos doesn't have a place in my equipment. But lots on here really rate it so it's horses for courses


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Lol. Well, in my eyes a beauty wax is one minded, appearance is ALL that matters. A boutique wax is something a little more fancy with a higher price tag. So a boutique wax COULD BE a beauty wax, but as R222 is amazing and relatively in expensive why bother? However something like glasur, which I o consider boutique, is less focused and tries to be good in all areas, and succeeds. Which is why I would consider both of those over bos.
> 
> This is just my opinion though having bought, sold, swapped and traded many many waxes bos doesn't have a place in my equipment. But lots on here really rate it so it's horses for courses


Thanks for that mate. Im definately gonna break out the r222 tgis weekend for a couple of layers ( may have to blow some cobwebs off it!) however now im thinking im might have to buy the r222 polish as ive only got amigo and wetglaze, read that polymer glazes dont perform as well as oil glazes under wax, by perform i mean best look? Do u agree


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Oooo, which AS wax would that be buddy?


Wax..... Not being sarcastic, That's what it's called.. It's a hard wax, Very nice to use, Gives a nice finish and lasts months.. And less than £50


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Thanks for that mate. Im definately gonna break out the r222 tgis weekend for a couple of layers ( may have to blow some cobwebs off it!) however now im thinking im might have to buy the r222 polish as ive only got amigo and wetglaze, read that polymer glazes dont perform as well as oil glazes under wax, by perform i mean best look? Do u agree


What colour is your car?

I agree with oil glazes look better on my (dark) cars, but I still use Amigo on light colored cars. The more glassy look suits them better IMO. Amigo still surprises me on red, looks better than most oil glazes! I do like the darkening effect on dark paint as well.

The R222 concours has a bright wet look to it, it gives a silvery liquid shimmer to the paint. I find it best for light coloured cars, whites, silvers, etc. The cleanser is pretty good too, but hand use only (no machine use) or it'll be a sticky mess. I recently sold my R222 wax and cleanser as I just wasn't using them anymore.

Look at Clearkote RMG or Megs #7 for supremely wet looking oil glazes! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Now no laughing, but.... what would be the differences between a beauty wax and a boutique wax?


Beauty wax = 100% Maximum looks, often called concours waxes. Vics red, Lusso Oro, Pinnacle Souveran, R222 concours, SV BOS.....

Boutique wax = Niche market, elite and fashionable. Swissvax and Zymol are the top dogs for this with out a doubt, but the new guys Mitchell & King would be a better representation of the meaning. Dodo and Victoria Wax would be considered boutique, where as Meguiars and Mothers would not. Think of the traders on here as boutique shops. :thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Beauty wax = 100% Maximum looks, often called concours waxes. Vics red, Lusso Oro, Pinnacle Souveran, R222 concours, SV BOS.....
> 
> Boutique wax = Niche market, elite and fashionable. Swissvax and Zymol are the top dogs for this with out a doubt, but the new guys Mitchell & King would be a better representation of the meaning. Dodo and Victoria Wax would be considered boutique, where as Meguiars and Mothers would not. Think of the traders on here as boutique shops. :thumb:


You totally forgot Raceglaze bud!:wave:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> What colour is your car?
> 
> I agree with oil glazes look better on my (dark) cars, but I still use Amigo on light colored cars. The more glassy look suits them better IMO. Amigo still surprises me on red, looks better than most oil glazes! I do like the darkening effect on dark paint as well.
> 
> ...


Its a very very bright mettalic pearlescent orange mat. Currently use powerlock but will soon have a BOS sample. Should i just stick with amigo under the r222 then?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Its a very very bright mettalic pearlescent orange mat. Currently use powerlock but will soon have a BOS sample. Should i just stick with amigo under the r222 then?


I'd stick to amigo personally on that colour. I don't think you'll gain anything by going to oil glaze on bright orange.


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

I can do you a pot,over 90 percent full 135 posted, includes certificate and the bag


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

R222 is great for the money imho.

As for the O.P Value depends on if you can charge someone appropriatly, or if it for your own use !


----------

